
Locast – non-profit using a legal loophole to stream live TV for free - ikeboy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locast
======
ikeboy
Bumped into this recently and thought it was extremely interesting.

They have real antennas in each city, and are just streaming from those
antennas to consumers over the internet. As the link mentions, it was
previously tried by a commercial company that shut down after lawsuits.
They're running as a non-profit which appears to be a legal loophole. There's
an ongoing lawsuit, so it may end up being ruled out.

